# Asthma with Bronchitis



## Mohana Prasad (Nov 2, 2009)

If the physician documents asthma and bronchitis as a two seperate diagnosis can we code both 493.90 & 490?

Or should we code only 493.90 as in astmatic bronchits?

Should we take asthma & bronchitis as asthmatic bronchitis even when they are documented as two seperate diagnosis?


----------



## crowemd (Nov 2, 2009)

According to what I have read you would code it as 493.90 unless it states acute bronchitis then you would code it as 493.90 & 466.0.

Hope this helps.


----------



## karilynn (Nov 13, 2009)

I use both 493.90 + 490.


----------



## Joe_coder07 (Nov 14, 2009)

As if it stated as acute code both 493.90 + 466.0, otherwise code only asthma 493.90.


----------

